# DNP ON 2 WEEKS ON DAYS WITH USNIC ACID or (sodium usniate) ON 2 WEEKS OFF DAYS.



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi I need a suggestion from all u guys , I want to lose fat for which I have prepared a cycle, first of all I wanted to know how much 100 mg of usinc acid raises metabolism compared to DNP. Or the other way how much 1000 mg of usinc acid raises metabolism if some one can give me an idea. Now back to the question, I want to run a cycle which consists of DNP for two weeks on and on the off days for two weeks usinc acid this means two weeks 300 mg of DNP daily and alternating two weeks 1000 mg of usinc acid and repeat it back to back until I reach my desired body fat which will take me about 6 months. Will I get better results or is it more safe as I will take both for a short period of time that is 2 weeks and then start the other by doing this type of cycle back to back with dnp and usinc acid or will I be better off and be more safe by doing either of one and not run it back to back and only do one of them , and by doing either dnp or usinc acid alone straight , will I get the same results in short period of time and will it be more safe by only doing one of them straight for a effective period of time.What u guys think about the two different protocols and which one will be more effective and safe.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

stats age experience and photos.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

If your using dnp on and off for 6 months to hit your target bf, then you are too high bf to use dnp and you would be much better off following a diet


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> stats age experience and photos.


Age, 20 , experience, read my first thread u will get an idea, body fat 25 percent


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> If your using dnp on and off for 6 months to hit your target bf, then you are too high bf to use dnp and you would be much better off following a diet


 I know I'm high body fat percentage 4 years back I was 16 percent body fat but please read my first thread u will get an idea of my story as I have gained weight due to depression.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

20 and using DNP???

FFS mate get your ass in gear and buckle down, get on a diet, stick to it, get in the gym , work hard and you will get results.

I really do wonder about the youth of today.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Any one else. 2 weeks dnp and 2 weeks usinc acid on and off until I reach my goal or only dnp or only usinc acid straight until I reach my goal ,any suggestion and please I know my body fat is high but for now I need a extra boost which will motivate me as I will do cardio and diet with either of these options so please understand.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I have given you the best advice, you even liked my post

WTF is wrong with you.

Put the fork down fatty.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have given you the best advice, you even liked my post
> 
> WTF is wrong with you.
> 
> Put the fork down fatty.


First of all mind ur language , and second if u do not have any good to say than shut up. I have liked ur post because I respect every person opinion and u should know better because the country which u live in is a democratic state and even people like u have the right to say any bull****. If u read my first threat which I mentioned I was not always fat four years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years back I was 10 back i was working out and doing everything right but I stopped because I was depressed and in four years I have gained weight and I'm now 25 per body fat. First listen and then talk bull**** from ur mouth u lunatic.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Fvcking stupid having the need to use DNP and USNIC ACID at 25% body fat your diet must be horrendous


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Fvcking stupid having the need to use DNP and USNIC ACID at 25% body fat your diet must be horrendous[/QUO U stupid I have always done intermittent fasting wheather I was dieting or not.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Best said:


> Wtf does IF have to do with this? Sort your diet out fgs.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> It not write to judge someone by their body fat and argue that their diet is not correct. I'm a endomprph body type and losing fat is hard for me , I may agree that my diet may not be correct at the moment but I have previously done dieting and I know how to diet and exercise.im just saying that dnp was first used for obese individuals by the FDA and those were the people who was double the size of mine and they didn't have any nutritional background which I still have and they lost good amount of weight but the only drawback was it side effects but if used safely can be prevented.there is substantial amount of evidence that dnp at low doses and intermediate period of time is safe and in controlled environment such as I will be doing blood work every other week in case of liver problems such as associated with usinc acid it can be monitored and controlled just like the studies showed.there fore I want to do it safely thus taking suggestion from all u guys alternating between 2 w dnp and 2 w usinc acid to give my body a break from either of one or run only one of them so I can do this effectively and safely. So please understand and get back to the topic and I will not tolerate any negative comments or personal hit, GIVE RESPECT AND TAKE RESPECT.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Best said:


> First of all mind ur language , and second if u do not have any good to say than shut up. I have liked ur post because I respect every person opinion and u should know better because the country which u live in is a democratic state and even people like u have the right to say any bull****. If u read my first threat which I mentioned I was not always fat four years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years back I was 10 back i was working out and doing everything right but I stopped because I was depressed and in four years I have gained weight and I'm now 25 per body fat. First listen and then talk bull**** from ur mouth u lunatic.


Regardless of your past you are eating too much food, now either get with the programme of GTFO this forum doughnut.

10% BF at 15 years old is unusual these days, back in my day 10% bf would have been the fat kid.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Best said:


> Fat loss is not hard for anybody at 25% body fat you're just eating to much junk/or to much food.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

These threads are getting ridiculous


----------

